# Plant ID Please.



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

These are used as landscaping shrubs around a parking lot near where I work. They are just finishing up a bloom and put off an extremely sweet aroma you can smell 100 yds. away. Bees, wasps, etc. all seem to love.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

hard to be certain from that pic, but appears to be a variety of euonymus. Perhaps E. japonica, which is quite popular with landscapers and bee-type critters in my neck o' the semi-desert.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

I do not know their name...but our property has a massive hedgerow of them. In the Fall, the aroma is grand all over our acreage. Honey bees work them some, but the other pollinators really hit them.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

Elaeagnus pungens. http://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/shrub/elapun/all.html. As has been mentioned it can be very invasive (a trait it shares with the rest of the Elaeagnus family). The Elaeagnus pungens blooms in the fall. We have a lot of the spring blooming Elaeagnus umbellata in our fence rows. The bees and other pollinators hit them both up pretty heavily.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

RickR said:


> Elaeagnus pungens. http://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/shrub/elapun/all.html. As has been mentioned it can be very invasive (a trait it shares with the rest of the Elaeagnus family). The Elaeagnus pungens blooms in the fall. We have a lot of the spring blooming Elaeagnus umbellata in our fence rows. The bees and other pollinators hit them both up pretty heavily.


The description says it has thorns but this has none.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

I have other pictures but for some reason it will not let me upload them.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

It is definitely an Eleagnus (Russian Olive). I have one called Guilt Edge that bloomed a few weeks ago and now my Jack Frost is blooming. The bees are all over it. The regular species will also get a drupe (berry like fruit) that the song birds love to eat. The 2 cultivars that I have don't seem to get the fruit. It's definitely a good fall forage plant for the honey bees. The mahonia will be blooming shortly and my camellia just started this week. The bees are pretty happy with them as we typically have mild weather here until mid Dec.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Russian olive it's not. RO has thorns, is a 20' tree, and blooms in early summer so that it can produce it's fruit. RO's leaves are longer and thinner than what are in PNDWind's pic, and those leaves will drop about this time of year. I'm still inclined to see some variety of Euonymus in that pic. They're an evergreen shrub often used as hedges and some varieties bloom in the autumn.

PNDWind, your pics may be too large. Try reducing the size and uploading again.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

pndwind said:


> The description says it has thorns but this has none.


They don't always have thorns. I purchased a couple of the Elaeagnus pungens from a local nursery, and they have never had thorns. The pungens blooms in the Fall, and the umbellata blooms in the Spring.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I'd guess Elaeagnus Silverberry. They are blooming here now. A fabulous nectar source. Cousin to Russian Olive.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

Duh...it was too BIG.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

and another


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elaeagnus_pungens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euonymus_fortunei


----------

